# February 2021 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 1, 2021)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any smooth, hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2021)

"the dying light" by @nokk


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 3, 2021)

A foggy night   By @pez


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 10, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2021)

Snowy with Snowy in the Snow by @MSnowy 
Snowy with Snowy in the Snow


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2021)

Beauty in the marshes of Louisiana by @LightSpeed666


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2021)

Give someone something better than chocolate covered strawberries this Valentine's, and nominate one of their photos!


----------



## JonathanWhite (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, I also want to try this next month. I'll follow your instructions.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 15, 2021)

I would like to submit an image but am unable to do it from I pad pm sent to op


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 15, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> I would like to submit an image but am unable to do it from I pad pm sent to op



Thanks for your pm. I will be happy to post your nomination for you tonight as soon as I get home. Thanks for your participation!


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 15, 2021)

Dean  thanks for that
I am not very tech savvy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 15, 2021)

Member @Original katomi has asked me to help him and post this worthy photo for him.
"The Last Boxcar" by @LightSpeed666


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks Dean


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 16, 2021)

I would like to nominate LightSpeed666 "He landed on my Lens"portrait.


----------



## weepete (Feb 17, 2021)

I nominate @Destin for Beautiful Girl, Beautiful Landscape.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 17, 2021)

weepete said:


> I nominate @Destin for Beautiful Girl, Beautiful Landscape.



Good nomination Pete.  I came close to firing that one up too.  It's quite mystical and mesmeric.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 19, 2021)

I would like to nominate Msnowy for this image, " A decade in the making" Nature category.
A decade in the making


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh man another difficult month of choices. Life shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## PJM (Feb 20, 2021)

Not something you see everyday by @lostprophet


----------



## mountainjunkie (Feb 21, 2021)

This one by @TATTRAT in the thread Early morning fog & fall colors


----------



## mountainjunkie (Feb 21, 2021)

This one in the thread Down at the Beach by @thereyougo!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2021)

View from Hang Mua - Ninh Binh, Vietnam by @Philmar 
Around the world!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2021)

skógafoss by @nokk 
skógafoss


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 26, 2021)

"Sopwith Pup Sunrise" by @lostprophet


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 26, 2021)

There was s bi plane flying over hayling today


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2021)

From the "Unexpected encounter" series, by @nokk:


----------

